# What would be a good board for a Holy Spirit question?



## truthman1972 (May 24, 2004)

What would be a good board for a Holy Spirit question?


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 24, 2004)

Right here brother. ask away.


----------



## pastorway (May 24, 2004)

You mean which forum here on this board?

Theology probably.....but anywhere is fine!

PW

[Edited on 5-25-04 by pastorway]


----------

